# . نياحة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا أنجيلوس أسقف الشرقية والعاشر من رمضان



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*عـــــــــــــــــاجل جداً جداً .. نياحة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا أنجيلوس أسقف الشرقية والعاشر من رمضان


 
 
 






تنيح  منذ قليل نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا انجيلوس أسقف الشرقية والعاشر من   رمضان ، وسوف يرأس صلاة الجناز قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث بالكاتدرائية   المرقسية بالعباسية وذلك في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح الغد *


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2011)

اذكرنا يا سيدنا اما م عرش النعمة
خالص العزاء للشعب المسيحى فى الشرقية والعاشر من رمضان وللكنيسة الارثو ذكسية عامة


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*نياحا لروحه الطاهره*
*وهو*
*بالمناسبه*
*اخو شقيق زوج عمه زوجتى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه *
*اذكرنا يا سيدنا عند عرش النعمة*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحه فى فردوس النعيم
اذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة​


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحه


----------



## man4truth (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*اذكرنا أمام العرش الألهى​*


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*نيافه الأنبا انجيلوس اسقف الشرقية و العاشر من رمضان
*******الاستاذ / مترى برسوم* *( الاسم قبل الرهبنة )*​**** من مواليد 1/8/1933م بكفر يوسف سلامة بالزقازيق*
**** حصل على دبلوم المعلمين عام 1954م *
**** خدم بالزقازيق فترة كبيرة . *
**** ترهب بدير السريان فى 1/10/1972م بإسم فيلبس . *
**** سيم قساً فى 3/6/1973م *
**** خدم فى مديرية التحرير - بإيبارشية البحيرة سنة 1973م ثم فى ليبيا عام 1974م *
**** سيم قمصاً فى 1/7/1976م *
**** تمت سيامته أسقفاً يوم 14/11/1976م فى حبرية قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *
**** رقد بسلام يوم الاحد 11/8/2011 *​


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2011)

عندما اكمل خدمتة اراد امن يذهب الى بيتة بسلام
هو الان يتشفع لنا امام العرش الالهى


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## prayer heartily (11 سبتمبر 2011)

في احضان القديسين 
طوباه كمل جهاده  وقابل حبيبه 
ازكرنا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*أذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة أبينا الحبيب *​


----------



## happy angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*نياحا لروحك الطاهرة وعزاء لشعب الكنيسة *​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الرب ينيح نفسه وينفعنا بصلواته
آمين


​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*فيديو | سى تى فى و نياحة الجبر الجليل الانبا انجيلوس












* 
[YOUTUBE]fqyKZD6BTZ4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه ​*


----------



## مريم12 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح نفسه فى احضان القديسين​


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## zezza (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحه بسلام فى احضان القديسيين ابراهيم و اسحاق و يعقوب​


----------

